# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angststoornis

## plientje9

sinds dat ik een nieuwe behandelaar heb 2week geleden heb ik weer veel last van angst
heb nu 1 afspraak met haar gehad en vrijdag de 2de
zie er nu al vreselijk tegenop en wil eigenlijk niet heen
ik weet niet of ik hier wel mee door moet gaan omdat dit zoveel angst en spanning oproept... kom ik hier wel mee verder... gaat dit mij wel helpen... etc, etc, etc...
ik weet het gewoon niet meer
sins ik over ben naar haar is alles in mij ogen weer eng en fout
en ik wil dit niet het ging net weer een beetje beter en nu pats...

heeft er iemand tips hoe ik hier mee om kan gaan
of zou ik gewoon moeten stoppen met de therapie?

----------

